# Purpleheart/Maple Laminated Bowl



## gvwp (May 7, 2012)

[attachment=5311]

Purpleheart and Maple laminated bowl. Really made a nice finished piece.


----------



## DKMD (May 7, 2012)

Neat stuff! I seem to see a lot of laminated stuff coming from your shop… Seems like a great way to incorporate exotics in a more economical way!

Seems like you were successful keeping the purple dust off the white wood while sanding… What's your secret?


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 7, 2012)

gvwp said:


> Purpleheart and Maple laminated bowl. Really made a nice finished piece.



very sharp bowl nice! dave


----------



## bearmanric (May 7, 2012)

Pretty pretty.. nicely done. Rick


----------



## Kalai (May 7, 2012)

Nice job, I like how the lines of contrasting wood change as the shape of the turning changes. Aloha.

Kalai


----------



## BangleGuy (May 8, 2012)

Very nicely done and quite a stunning combination of woods. I haven't worked much with Purpleheart... does it stay that color?


----------



## gvwp (May 11, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Very nicely done and quite a stunning combination of woods. I haven't worked much with Purpleheart... does it stay that color?



It will darken a bit over time but this bowl has been turned awhile and it doesn't seem to be losing color. Fairly new to the exotics myself so will have to see.


----------



## davidgiul (May 12, 2012)

Nice bowl and nice job with the laminations
Dave


----------

